

We Are Dropping RadiumOne As A NY Disrupt Sponsor - flashblu
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/26/we-are-dropping-radiumone-as-a-ny-disrupt-sponsor/

======
doug1001
a high-profile shop taking a public stand against a guy who was filmed
mercilessly beating a woman for 30 minutes and who, as far as i know, has
never shown a hint of remorse. What's more, you're doing so even though you
take a hit in the wallet. Kudos.

------
badman_ting
I look forward to the idiotic backlash (not really).

